# please critique my mares conformation



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I can't tell half a thing about her conformation from these photos. However, I envy those ribbons. I want some! Y'all did great in that show appearently.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

The photos i cant tell too much in, but anyway good job. I can spot a champion in there too. Woo thats awsome! What i can kind of tell is she has a goose bum, a thin neck and sunken chest. Ill need proper confo shots to see the true faults. 

here is a link that should explain 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/conformation-tutorial-71591/


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Adorable pony!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Need better pictures.

From those her shoulder looks vertical and her legs are very fine boned. But it might just be the photos. Please post conformation shots.


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

She's cute but I can't see her conformation here at all. Also, I'm curious as to why you are all wearing jods without any tall boots or half chaps. Where are you from?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

olympustraining said:


> Also, I'm curious as to why you are all wearing jods without any tall boots or half chaps. Where are you from?


Jodhpurs are typically worn with out tall boots or half chaps. Jodhpurs are worn with paddock boots and many people add garter straps just below the knee to finish the look.

Tall boots (or half chaps) are worn with breeches.


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Jodhpurs are typically worn with out tall boots or half chaps. Jodhpurs are worn with paddock boots and many people add garter straps just below the knee to finish the look.
> 
> Tall boots (or half chaps) are worn with breeches.



Right, right. That is actually what I meant... but I just am thinking that she and especially some of the people in the background are too old for jods.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She is in Australia so they might have different theories than in the US.

She is also riding a pony and many people feel that as long as you are riding a pony that you do not need to wear tall boots. (I do not agree with this totally, I know adults who feel this way and that just does not seem right to me.)


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

In Aus, you usually were tall boots and breeches when showing Hacks even then its for 17+ the same usually goes with wearing a stock.  its all fashion. usually with jodhpurs you were joddy straps that hook under the boots and clip onto the side of the joddies, just so they dont ride up.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Marlea, can you take a picture of her from the side without a saddle on?


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

JackofDiamonds said:


> In Aus, you usually were tall boots and breeches when showing Hacks even then its for 17+ the same usually goes with wearing a stock.  its all fashion. usually with jodhpurs you were joddy straps that hook under the boots and clip onto the side of the joddies, just so they dont ride up.


Interesting! Thanks for teaching me something new! And since I am a new poster I didn't realize that the location was right on the posts - duhhh! lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

thanx for the comments guys


i know marlea has a underdeveloped neck and i have no idea how to fix that!!!

can a pony like marlea with a number of faults become a pony with hardly any??


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

OlyumpusTraining- Haha thats ok, Ive learnt so much about differnet countries different fashions and styles it amazing!! I must admit i only noticed the location a few weeks ago =p hehe one of my many blonde moments.

Marleawarlea- You can help with neck muscles, by doing a lot of collected work and long and low. Ride a lot of long and low at a forward trot where she is swinging in the hindquarters and tracking well it should help if you did about 30mins of that every day. Then another 30mins of a collected forward trot again she must be working from behind as collection has a lot more to do than head carriage, she must be picking herself up and powering that should help. Its topline she is lacking with her bum and neck.

If that doesnt work pm me and i have some more techniques and even some additives that help muscles.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah that'd all be great if she knew how to collect up


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

First of all, what do you do with Marlea? What would you like to do in the future?

p.s she doesnt have to know collection to do long and low.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

uhm i would love to get into showing, eventing etc


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I do alot of collection to build Tess's topline up. If you want to show she needs a well developed topline as she does for jumping.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Marlea, you and your pony look great. I am pleased for you that you did so well at the show. 




olympustraining said:


> Right, right. That is actually what I meant... but I just am thinking that she and especially some of the people in the background are too old for jods.


I am 35 and I wear jods, I grew up in England though, so I think that has some influence.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I did check the difference between jods and breeches (as I've never even tried them), and looks like no except they are longer or something? 

Marlea, congrats on all those ribbons! Your horse is very cute. I second the opinion about the collection and top line if you are thinking about more serious competitions in future, but you'll need a trainer to help you to learn all that and progress.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

all i think im gonna do is aggie shows and thats it, but i want to compete in more advansed ag shows, and although marlea responds better to leg then alot of horses she can't collect which makes her look less elegant


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

What do you mean by more advanced ag shows? Please define for me lol. Its either an ag show or not, no in between.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Ellen, Thanks i was going to ask the same question!Marlea, do you mean later make it to the royals?

Marelea, Any horse can collect. Its not just about jamming there head down. You have to get her to work her hindquaters and step thorugh behind therfore round her back and having to carry herself which will lead to her having correct head carrige. Collection helps alot, i think its important to teach it correctly, Does she not find it hard to balance? or is she not umcomfortable to exucute movements properly? Maybe try persuing and continue trying to teach her.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

experienced aggie shows i mean like not beginnner classes like best kids pony etc


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Its still an ag show. Just different classes.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah i know, but i mean like more competitive


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

You mean the Open ring oppesd to the Topsy ring. And aggy show is an aggy show thats it. You go to them to win enough Champions to Qualify for the Royals/ HOTY/ VASA ect there basicly stepping stones to get to the more comercial competition.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

yyeaahhhhhh


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Also the class you called Best kids Pony, is an actual class in the Open ring. Its just called Childs Pony. Do you later want to make it to the commercial competition? Royals, HOTY ect?


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i want to.... but im not really that good, so i would be thrilled to do well in the more competitive aggie show classes


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Give it a go!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i will but at the moment the only things that are on are eventing things and im not aloud to event just yet


----------

